
Internet freedom around the world keeps decreasing - ry4n413
https://www.helpnetsecurity.com/2016/11/23/internet-freedom-decreasing/
======
tbihl
At the same time, I feel like we have to be approaching a breaking point where
the internet will become less inherently global.

In these non-free countries, large American platforms are being blocked for
the damage they do to regimes. Meanwhile, data compromises and state
surveillance, as well as attacks on networks and, occasionally,
infrastructure, seem to show that nothing connected is safe.

It doesn't seem out of the question that we'll see significant restriction of
traffic flow across borders. Maybe the next time a major war breaks out, or
even just when tensions rise, it will be a wartime measure that, like
passports, never recedes.

------
Outpox
IMO, the UK should be changed to yellow on the graph regarding the latest
announcement...

